# New With Many Questions



## dubOne (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello all

Ever since I was little and playing on my grandfather's train set, I've wanted to build my own. Either time, money, or space had always prevented me taking it on. However, circumstances have changed and with the new house my Wife and I will be moving into in September I will finally have my own dedicated space/office to do with as I please! 

So to give you a bit of an idea of what I'll be working with, my space is a bit bigger than a regular bedroom and I need to share it with my computer equipment, so my plans are to start out with a 4x8 HO layout and expand it from there as I get further down the road. I don't expect I will have to much room for much bigger without using some of my computer desk space, which is a possibility, but I'll figure that out when I get there.

My collection is currently consists of a couple Bachmann basic starter sets, Red Rock Express and Rail Chief, or something like that if I remember. So nothing fancy at this point. 

In order to get to the point I'd like to be at, I have some planning to do, and to do that I really need some guidance as I know next to nothing so far.

*Power*. The two engines that I have that came with the sets are a F9 Diesel and a GP 40. Other than that they look different, and the GP 40 is heavier, I know nothing about what those model numbers mean. I do notice, and I'm assuming this is because of it being heavier, is that the GP 40 runs a bit slower than the lighter F9. However, running both of these engines on the track at the same time I notice I really have to crank up the dial on the controller to get it going to the equivalent speed as running one of them solo. And it really isn't that fast. Is that normal? What are my options for getting more power to the trains?

*DCC* Understanding that these two trains are not DCC ready (as far as I know) I really like what I've read DCC has to offer. In the beginning I'd simply like to just be able to control each loco individually. However, down the road I'm sure that I'll want more out of it, so whatever system I get I would like to make sure it has some room to grow before I need to go to the next tier. That said, I was looking at the Zephyr Xtra Starter Set as a possible candidate for my first system when I get to that point. So my questions:


Is this a good system? If not, can you recommend a better?
I understand you can use multiple DCC controllers. Is it a complex task to get that set up or is it a plug and play type thing?
When I see descriptions like auto-reverse, and DCC switching on turn-outs what exactly does this mean? 
Any other advice for setting up DCC?

*Tracks*. So I've been doing a lot of reading on tracks. Originally, I was looking at getting the higher quality Bachmann EZ tracks simply because that is what came with my sets and it seemed pretty simple. Seems people have mixed feelings about these, so I'm not really sure how to go about. Most of the complaints seem to be with the turn-outs. I'm totally open to using other types if it is thought it would work out better. My only hesitation is my lack of experience soldering. I'm not sure how difficult it is to solder track connectors and all that if I look at using flex track or something.

In any case, what are your recommendations on type/brand of HO scale track? Are there circumstances that you'd use one over the other such as for turn-outs if using EZ snap tracks? What is most cost effective?

* Maintenance* 


The paperwork that comes with my trains say I should lube and grease my trains, however, it does not say how often this should be done. How often should I be doing this?
What is the best way to keep the tracks clean?
Any other maintenance I should be aware of?

I'm sure I will have more questions, I think this will get me going for now. Sorry for the length but I appreciate any advise anyone can give me.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The power supplies that come with train sets are generally bottom line...they hardly have enough power to run a single loco,so no wonder a pair will run poorly.

The Digitrax Zephyr Extra,along with NCE's starter sets,is the very best choice for someone starting.It is upgradable,has all the needed features,etc.You may be appealed by cheaper sets but be aware that most lack features you may desire on the long run,and some aren't upgradable.

Visit NMRA's website...there are a lot of infos there that will get you "started" with basic but very well explained infos.It won't answer all of your questions but still...a great read.


----------



## dubOne (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for pointing me to the site Brakeman Jake. I had been there in my searches, but missed the beginners section. 

Regarding tracks

Is there a recomended brand for flex track? I'd like to end up with a qu lity product but as I'm learning to cut and customize it I would like to go with a cheaper track as well. Or is I all pretty much the same?

Also is there any reasons choose one code of track over another for my layout?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry,I can't help you with HO track choices (I'm in N scale).However,if you're in a reading mood,try this website..."Gateway NMRA".Very informative indeed...


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

The Atlas HO Flex track works well and is available in Code 100 and Code 83 (see the NMRA web site for definition of track Code).

I've been using a Digitrax Zephyr for about 7 years. I always thought I'd upgrade but haven't had the need since it does everything I've needed it to do. I did add a UT2 (obsoleted by the UT4) as a second controller so two trains can be run at the same time.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

dubOne said:


> Regarding tracks
> 
> Is there a recomended brand for flex track? I'd like to end up with a qu lity product but as I'm learning to cut and customize it I would like to go with a cheaper track as well. Or is I all pretty much the same?
> 
> Also is there any reasons choose one code of track over another for my layout?


Atlas makes good quality track at a reasonable price. Many people here (myself included) use it. If you mis-cut a piece, it won't break the bank. There is better quality track out there, but you will PAY for it!
As far as code goes, code 83 has a more realistic looking appearance according to some. Others will say that after installing, painting, and ballasting it is nearly impossible to tell the difference between code 83 and code 100. Code 100 does have an advantage in that it can run older equipment with the deep flange 'pizza cutter' wheels used by some manufacturers of days gone by. This is one reason why a lot of clubs use code 100. Anything can run on it. Modules built for a club are almost always built with code 100.
Equipment built today has the current NMRA standard wheel dimensions, so it will run fine on code 83. Code 83 does seem to have more variety as far as track pieces and turnouts go, however. 
So to help decide on a code, you should ask yourself some questions: What type of equipment are you going to run? Are you going to buy older stuff off eBay and Craigslist, or are you going to limit yourself to recently manufactured loco's and rolling stock? How much of a 'purist' are you going to be regarding the appearance of the track? 
Only you can answer these questions. There is absolutely nothing wrong with either code 100 or code 83, it just depends on what you plan to do.


----------

